# Flylady week of Sept 8: The Kitchen



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Do a 27-Fling âTrashâ Boogie. Trash is clutter. When the bag is full, take it outside, right away, to the trash bin.
Clear out your mail hotspot. Get rid of the old magazines, catalogs, and advertisments.
Clear the clutter off your counters one at a time.
Clear the clutter off your kitchen table.
Take a peek at your pantry. Donât pull everything out and start reorganizing; just take a look, see what you need, and start a grocery list.

Then : If your kitchen still needs decluttering--do more decluttering so you can clean this week.

Then, if your kitchen IS already decluttered, proceed to the detailed cleaning list:
*Kitchen: Detailed Cleaning List*

Empty refg/clean thoroughly
Clean microwave inside and out
Clean stove/oven
Wash canister/knick-knacks
Straighten drawers/cupboards
Wipe fingerprints off walls
Wash inside windows
Clean fan/vent-a-hood filters and hood
Scrub down cabinet fronts (only a few at a time)
Clean light defusing bowls (glass globes over light bulbs)
Clean under sink/throw away old rags
Clean pet dishes


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow, it seems like the kitchen comes up quickly! I know all the zones come at the same time, but I hate cleaning the kitchen, so it just seems to come up more often. 
Thanks for posting the list.

The decluttering calendar focuses on paring down clothes and shoes this week. Since I never finished clearing out and organizing the large closet, I'll work in there as well as the kitchen.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Monday's mission: Clean out under the sink. Mine looks pretty good right now, but I'll take a look.

Tuesday's mission: Clean out/throw out the extra lid/bottoms from storage containers for food. Those seem to multiply and prevent you from putting away things. How many do you need? 

I keep lids on the side of the drawer that I put the bottoms. They are ordered by size and fit snuggly from the front to the back of the drawer. My sister in law used recycled fast food bags to store lids. She rolled down the tops and they stood up ( and surprisingly, lasted a long time) You don't have to necessarily spend money to organize.

I must have some esp with flylady, because I already threw out some containers!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

With each pass through a room, I am adding a page to my control journal. Today I'm adding the kitchen. What needs to be fixed is the shelf above the sink. Also, I would like to fix the uneven coloring of the grout and put new grout color on it. ideas on that?

Still doing my home blessing today. Vacuumed the dining room. Washed a load of clothes.Getting ready for several batches of company this week. How are all of you doing? 

Remember, you won't get through all of the detailed cleaning list. Just do what you can and collectively it will make a difference in your life. Are you living in CHAOS (Can't have Anyone Over?) Well, doing flylady has fixed that for me.

*Wednesday's mission in the kitchen*: Go through your pantry and throw out old things and repackage things with just one cookie in the box, etc...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You are on fire! I sort of fizzled out yesterday -- the temp was 106 and my A/C struggles when it's that high. But I loaded and put the dishwasher through so this morning, when I empty it, I will wash the upper cabinet doors and deep clean the counters. I also need to clean out under the sink.

Plus I'm working on organizing the main closet. Instead of pulling out items (mainly fabric) on the right side, I'm taking one tub at a time. My goal is to organize my fabric stash in colours and whether small or large lengths. It's really time consuming, but will pay off in the end.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Thursdays' mission:* clean the outside of all appliances in the kitchen.

I'm tackling wash today and doing some computer work, fixing a relative's computer (or rather, seeing if I can). I have some computer flylady to do on our computers. More on that later (don't know when)

Trying to be better this week about going through the frig and seeing what needs to be eaten. I chopped some green peppers that weren't being eaten fast enough and put in the freezer.

Belfrybat, I found that deep boxes weren't working for me, so as I found some on sale, I have been buying plastic drawer things that fit under my sewing table. I have been trying to sort by color as you are. But, after I spend my time doing that, I don't have time for creative sewing, just mending.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

*Friday's mission:* Sweep and mop the kitchen floor.

I spot clean the floor everyday as I take the previous day's dishrag to the utility room. I soak the dishrags in bleach before washing. Anyhoo, I'll sweep but not mop this time. Other bigger fish to fry.

Got the bathroom floor mopped (needed it after cutting my foot on glass shards AFTER sweeping it)

Almost 200 hits so far, what do some of you think/do? Are you just dreaming of a clean house? It won't organize itself, that's for sure. Do a tiny bit and let us cheer you on! Babysteps!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I waited for years for my house elf to show. He never did, so I am trying to dig out of this hole. 

My kitchen is cleaner than it has been in...well, ever. And it has stayed that way for a week! Yay! Moving on to the bathrooms now


----------



## funkyjunction (Nov 12, 2013)

I just found this thread. I have some emotional stuff going on in my life right now and had no motivation today but this just made me want to get off my rear and do some work in the kitchen. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Funkyjunction: emotional doo doo is the enemy of a clean, organized home and work space. It seems overwhelming and our minds think, "why bother, I can't finish anyway." or "It will only be dirty again tomorrow."

Well, I didn't know this until years later that flylady started her program after severe depression (not saying that is what is plaguing you...). So severe, she was hospitalized for a time. Learning to pick herself up and force herself to make some changes really caused some differences in her emotional health. I know for myself, that accomplishing even a little bit (as long as I celebrate that) goes towards the ultimate goal. 

What kept me from decluttering and organizing were all the obstacles in my way (family members who wouldn't help or complained about what changes were made/what was thrown out)or mostly, the naysaying thoughts in my own head that discouraged me from doing this. Now with this system--I don't think, I JUST DO! And you know what? It has really made a terrific difference. 

I no longer have to search for items in my home and get stressed about it. I can be hospitable and enjoy having people over ANYTIME. It's easier to cook because I can put things away easier (clean up time is less, finding things to cook with is less time consuming). I found that a neat house makes my mind feel better. It doesn't have to be perfect, either. Just good is GOOD.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I too find I am happier when the home is more organized. It makes a big difference in your overall happiness.

Many years ago is when I changed. Now I do have to say I am not a hoarder, and my home(s) have never been truly filthy or a total mess. But it doesn't matter to what degree of a mess one's house is, if you feel uncomfortable to have someone come in, it's too messy/dirty/un-organized.

What did it for me was, after we had moved to our homestead, I got involved in a group here. I am a loner, not a social person at all. (and happy that way by nature). Well, some of these ladies were stopping by and I was embarrassed to have them come in. That was when I really made some changes.

First thing I did was to finally commit to a decorating theme/style. Being that I was drawn to the shabby chic, soft romantic cottage look, this required getting DH to agree to live with it. He was fine with it. So I re-did the whole place. I used vintage linens, I repurposed thrift store finds and some ebay purchases. I began slowly purchasing bins for storage. I purged. 

Everything got painted to the appropriate color. In my case, soft blue walls with white trim for the bedroom, and all the bedroom furniture got painted white except for DH's "hope chest", which is usually simply covered with a rose fabric cover. Ever-so-soft pale pink with white trim for the living room and dining room. I kept the kitchen the way I had done it up when we first moved in, blue and white.

Anyway, making your home the style you really want is a great help because you really want to keep it up.

I am so lucky I live on a sand dune. Literally our place is pure sand. The only dirt, actual dirt that we have is whatever we amend the gardens with. So dust is a constant, but not really dirt. This is very nice because deep cleaning isn't needed. Deep dusting and cobweb removal yes, but it just isn't very dirty here. 

I am so in love with it that keeping it up is easier, because it's just so lovely. 

I do have a bit of clutter here and there, and certainly my biggest challenge is just lack of room. Our home is a 20x50 foot trailer, with 2 bedrooms. We are filled to the gills here between all the food preservation, my online business, hobby stuff and just life. But somehow I keep it all together.

I am never embarrassed now to have anyone come in.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Homesteader, your home sounds lovely! Now I want to live on a sand dune. 

I wanted to add that by doing this, you learn to clean quickly and its not such a chore to put things away. 

While size can be a problem, it can also be a solution to keep things neat and not to keep things you dont need.


----------

